# What event are you preppingg for?



## KennethDNunn (Nov 13, 2012)

I recently started this thread on another forum and am completely surprised by what reasons people or posting. I would like to see why you Folks on this Forum are Prepping....By this I mean specific events are you preparing for...For myself I am Prepping for some type Apocalyptic event…..this would be a pandemic or an event that destroys the power grid……there are any number of events that would do this….HEMP. Madrid earthquake, Terrorist, Yellowstone Volcano, and of course nuclear war……I would like to know what everyone else thinks……..


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

prepping shouldnt be about a specific event...it should be about being prepared for anything...emp, pandemic, loss of power grid, loss of job, death of a family member....anything that puts strain on the family...being prepared with extra food, medical supplies and so forth never hurt anyone and if you do prepare, you will be one step ahead of most people out there....thats where I would start.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

For me I prep for a lot of things. Tornados here are a pretty common event and one that can have a direct impact at any given moment. I also prep for financial distress. In todays economy loosing your job or having your ability to earn a living negatively impacted can easily happen to someone. As shakey as the US economy is coupled with the 6 trillion in additional debt in the last 4 years is a very real concern for me as I dont see how we can continue at that rate and remain viable. That aside its winter time here finally and we normally have some high winds, ice and snow from time to time that knocks the power out for a few hours to a few days and thats always a concern for me. While there are lots of things that can happen, these are the 3 that I really seem to focus on here the most.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I prepare mostly for the economy crashing and possibly an emp type event.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The day the hands outs run out and it is coming. The cities will burn. Of course there is always weather but that would be a shorter term issue.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

Hopefully anything. It could be one of several things or a combination there of.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's my list of possible things that can zap us; personally I keep enough food and water at home to tide me over for a week or two, then i'll play it by ear and plan my next move when they begin to run out, depending what we've been zapped with-

1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years like what wiped out the dinosaurs.
3- *World War 3 exchange of nuclear weapons *poisoning virtually the entire planet.
4- *A plague *wiping out most humans on earth after accidental release from a bio research lab, or a deliberate release by terrorists to wipe out the population of a specific country, or perhaps a virus naturally evolves that has no cure.
5- *EC Event (Economic Collapse)* triggering total breakdown of law and order resulting in looting gangs etc. 
6- *EM pulse (from a solar flare or nuclear bomb)* blows out the electricity grid and electronics, it'll be bad but hopefully the govt will have contingency plans to get relief food and medicine convoys up and running.
7- *Mega-earthquake *bigger than anything the earth has experienced before, demolishing a whole bunch of cities across countries or continents.
8- *Mega-tsunami *triggered by gigantic quake at sea, wiping out coastal areas for a hundred miles or more inland.
9- *Runaway volcano *that carries on spewing out dust and ash for months, throwing a grey wind-carried shroud around the planet blocking out sunlight and triggering subzero temperature drops.
10- *Haywire weather *(nonstop storms, tornadoes, hurricanes, blizzards, floods etc) caused by global warming, pollution, ozone depletion etc


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

I hope for the best and prep for the worst. Now that includes acts of God, man made issues including financial hiccups dealing with inflation or our wonderful Government.


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

See my sig line.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Prepping for my family as much as i can, for what ever comes our way.
Nukes, we wont make it, emp a chance dont depend on all eletronics, plague who knows?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Gotta go with earthquake as well. That good ole Cascadia fault line. Deepening of the depression and food shortages (I fear it because of the price of food more then actual availability)

Asteroid impact of course (medium size to catastrophic) and because im goofy and have a kid alien life finding us. Extended volcanic eruptions. Civil unrest and climate change. EMP sounds a high possibility but is more of a cyclical risk according to the sun. Long term overpopulation of the Earth and diminishing resources.

Im preparing for myself and teaching my kid to be prepared so if it doesn't happen in my lifetime he will be prepared and can teach his children. Our bug out area is spot on for anything below extinction level event.


----------



## itstjs (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive just started prepping, more less for a Martial Law type event, collapse of the United States etc. I plan on bugging out of my house & city as fast as possible with only the bear essentials.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This. If you prepare for these you have it all covered.



nadja said:


> I prepare mostly for the economy crashing and possibly an emp type event.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hurricanes, economic collapse, EMP type event. 

I look at risk vs likelihood and this are my three in order of likelihood.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I am preparing for the economic collapse of the good old United States. I can not see how we can keep going down the spend ride we are on and not collapse. I am prepping everyday and I am lucky that I live in a out side of a small town in Mississippi. It will buy me sometime to get ready for people who have not prepare to start showing up. Not looking foward to this day.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Have given that a lot of thought over the years of being married, including years of being a single parent. On most occasions, except during military transfers and two occasions of living in the RV, I've kept, a 3-6 months of supply of all household products except water. My reason was covering the families needs during a short payday or an unscheduled major repair. Most of the scenarios I file under the "definite maybe" category. Living in the desert with fault zones surrounding the area, my current reasons and concerns would be earth quakes and/or failures to the water supply, utilities and short term disruption of the ability to deliver food and supplies. Yes, I do have some national concerns with the biggest concern would be economic collapses especially dealing with the "free" hand out welfare system and the resulting riots such as we have seen in Europe and here, I think we will see the likes of violence never seen there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The normal and unpredictable natural disasters that are part of life, I live in the Midwest and Obama will never help us we must depend on our self.
Two the break downs that will come as they have in the past.
Watts riots
The days of Rage ect
Only this time they will not be stopped by passing out checks the checks not coming will be the spark of the next round and the current government will not only be the cause they want it to happen.
Hide your head in the sand if you choose but it is coming, class warfare is Obama's calling card.
Molon labe


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a general prepper. Im prepared for an earthquake, flood, and other general disasters (not only natural ones). as others have already said, I don't believe in prepping for 1 specific event.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

*ECONOMIC CRISIS SCENARIO*
For major shock and trauma, imagine going down the bank to get our money and finding the doors locked in our face like these people in the 1929 Great Depression-










*And it also happened this year!*, look at this news item-
_"Major U.S. banks closed hundreds of branches...Wells Fargo & Co, Citigroup Inc, Capital One Financial Corp,and Bank of America Corp have closed bank branches....J.P. Morgan Chase closed 400 branches....Citigroup said in a statement that it will close branches...Bank of America closed New York City branches.....American Express will close down all its branches in New York, New Jersey and Connecticut"
Large U.S. banks close branches as Sandy arrives - MarketWatch_

Luckily that news item referred only to *brief temporary* closures in the northeast USA as hurricane Sandy bore down, but the warning to us all is that banks can close any time they feel like it for as long as they like, (or the Government could order them to close in times of a national economic crisis) and we won't be able to get at our cash.
To prepare for it, the answer would be to spread our cash between the bank and our home, so that if a bank does close we'll still have money at home to fall back on, hidden in the loft or wherever, preferably in a fireproof/mouseproof tin box.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

When prepping you should take every scenario in to consideration so that you are always PREPARED. However event that i think are likely to happen would be natural disasters, economy collapsing, or riots. I belive in prepping from most to least likely, example what do you think is going to happen first a riot or a astriod bouncing of the moon and spliting the earth in half.

-Anthony


----------



## rebnavy1862 (Dec 27, 2012)

Economic collapse, imposition of martial law. I run a food bank in eastern rural Virginia. In the last 2 years the number of desperate needy families has almost tripled. Other smaller food banks have started up to help out, yet our numbers keep growing. This is happening in spite of the fact that the Feds and the media report that things are getting better. We can handle our own, but I can't begin to imagine what the cities will do when TSHTF. That is what worries me. There will be a few million people in the Norfolk, Virginia area who will be on their own. During hurricaine Isabel, I owned a business in Norfolk. I spent three days and nights defending my store from looters. A 12 gauge barrel stuck in their face was usually effective. No sleep, constant confrontation. The police, God bless them, were spread so thin that they were unable to help me. The hurricaine was a minor catastrophe. Nothing like what is looming. That woke me up. I closed my store (35 years in business) and headed for the boonies. I am in an area where everyone looks out for their neighbors. I am fairly self sufficient. What I don't have, I will be given or can trade for. My advice to city dwellers is to get out now. When TSHTF you will be grouped with the crack heads and other lowlifes fleeing the city.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rebnavy1862 said:


> ..I am in an area where everyone looks out for their neighbors. I am fairly self sufficient. What I don't have, I will be given or can trade for..


Hi mate what do you mean when you say you're "fairly self-sufficient", do you grow your own food?


----------



## rebnavy1862 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Hi mate what do you mean when you say you're "fairly self-sufficient", do you grow your own food?


Yes, I do grow most of what we eat. Starting aquaponics. I have some solar power and will be adding to it.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

In the past few years the weather in my area has been a pain. Snowstorm a couple year ago knocked out the power - it came back on in 3 days for us, but some people in our area were in the dark for 6 weeks. Then we had a bad rainstorm and once again it knocked out the power - our power came back on in 12 hours. Other areas were not so lucky and it took 3 weeks for thousands of people to get power again. The traffic was a disaster and the stores were packed. So I decided to make sure we have everything necessary for the next time our power company decides to take a month to turn the lights back on. I am not a person that worries about economic collapse, volcanoes, Mayan predictions, zombies, Obama - like a lot of the preppers I have read about. I just want to have enough food, shelter, means to protect myself. Nothing else.


----------



## TxCombatMedic (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm more of an evidenced based man and what I see is an economy that has already collapsed and is only being held up on toothpicks and they're quite shakey. The rats are jumpin' ship (the big CEO's) and literally headin' for the hills. The gov is building a huge bunker system under the country (Google it) and countries are storing heirloom seeds in a cold vault in the Svalbard Global Seed Vault. DHS (The Gestapo) is buying upwards of 2 billion rounds of ammunition, new guns, issuing tanks, drones and APC's to civilian LE dept's and China is gonna call the note due anyday. So I know $hits gonna hit the fan. Question is...from what direction. So like a lot of other preppers it's wise to prep for a good generic cause as a good base and build from there. We have rabbits, chickens, garden, water storage (a well this spring), a "tactical cellar" and plenty of armament. These can be used for many a different causes. 

But my money, if we had to bet, WILL be the economic collapse. It's just a matter of "when".


----------

